# Gentoo CD not detecting ISA network card

## webhawg

I'm trying to install Gentoo on my older pc, but when I boot up it does not detect my ISA network card.  Therefore, I can't setup eth0 to connect.  Could somone help me out?  The card is a Kingston (model #: KNE20BT).  I know that it uses the Tulip driver, but the card is not even detected on the boot up.  Also, when I type 'lspci' I get....

```

cdimage root # lspci

00:00.0 Host Bridge: Intel Corp 430TX - 82439TX MTXC (rev 01)

00:07.0 ISA Bridge: Intel Corp 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 01)

00:07.1 Ide Interface: Intel Corp 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corp 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 01)

00:0c.0 VGA compatible Controller: Rendition Verite V2000/V2100/V2200 (rev 01)

```

Also...In case you were wondering...when I type dmesg, nothing shows up about detecting an ISA card.  Please help.   :Confused: 

----------

## Syonyk

Most network cards hang out on IRQ: 11   mem: 300h  if that helps.  

If you can't get it working, PCI network cards are $10 or so, less online.

----------

## webhawg

That doesn't mean anything to me.  Can you give me some more detail as to what I could do?  Can I set the BOIS to look for that certain IRQ?  Or is there any other ways?  Thanks.

----------

## chabak

Hi,

Im having exactly the same problem. As to putting a PCI card on an older machine, I donot know if PCI bus mastering is included in Gentoo. I had problems in Win98 and had to install drivers for that.

----------

## guero61

If the Gentoo CD doesn't have ISA NIC drivers (which I'm getting a sneaking suspicion it doesn't), the primary fix I would choose would be to burn a Knoppix CD and boot into it, then follow the alternative install doc to get you started.

Why are there not ISA drivers on the CD???  Shouldn't the kernel on the CD have nearly every possible NIC compiled as a module?

----------

## chabak

In my case what i did was to use knoppix to start the computer, and then re-boot using the gentoo CD.

I then did a "#modprobe ne" and then gentoo seemed to detect the ISA card.

In some cases you could also use #modprobe ne irq=x io=xxxx, if you know those settings

----------

## r0cket-

 *chabak wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Im having exactly the same problem. As to putting a PCI card on an older machine, I donot know if PCI bus mastering is included in Gentoo. I had problems in Win98 and had to install drivers for that.

 

Bus-mastering is a function of the motherboard, not the OS, so as long as your motherboard has bus-mastering PCI slots, there shouldn't be problems with it. I'm not sure when bus-mastering became a real standard, but I think usually anything with a P133 or better will have bus-mastering slots, though possibly only certain slots, and it may be a feature you need to enable in the BIOS.

----------

## r0cket-

 *webhawg wrote:*   

> I'm trying to install Gentoo on my older pc, but when I boot up it does not detect my ISA network card.  Therefore, I can't setup eth0 to connect.  Could somone help me out?  The card is a Kingston (model #: KNE20BT).  I know that it uses the Tulip driver, but the card is not even detected on the boot up.  Also, when I type 'lspci' I get....
> 
> ```
> 
> cdimage root # lspci
> ...

 

How do you know that it uses the Tulip driver? That I know of, the Tulip driver is for PCI-only cards. Looking around on Google, it looks like that card is NE2000 compatible, so you might try an NE2000 driver. Debian's boot disks may offer that driver if Gentoo doesn't.

----------

## humpback

I do not have a Gentoo livecd at hand......

But for starters: lspci is as the name shows a software to list pci devices, no isa ....

If you have a isa card it can be of two types isa-pnp or not isa-pnp. If it is a isapnp card you can configure it from linux using the pnpdump and isapnpconf.... If it is not that type of card it is one that is configured using either jumpers in the card or a special type of software .....

Then you would modprobe the driver (probably ne) and pass  him the irq and ioport.

----------

